# DS Lite or DSi?



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello everyone, just a quick question.

The missus dropped a few hints that she wants a DS for Chrimbo, but I see that there are a few different models out there. 

What's the DW Top Tip when it comes to DS's? 

She really wants it to play games but not much else. Is the DSi worth the extra money? I have been googling on and off the past couple of weeks and one forum says one thing and another one contradicts each others opinion.. So I thought that I would ask the best forum on the web's opinion...

HELP


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I would get her a DS Lite, can't imagine the camera being very good or useful on the DSI. To be honest I got my DS Lite 6 months ago used it for a week, and it's in a box somewhere now. Get her a cartrdge with 50 games on works out way cheaper. :thumb:


----------

